# The art of Wildstyle - criticism welcome



## Wildstyle (Sep 29, 2011)

Hey everyone!

Well this I believe is where I'll be posting artworks for you all to view.
I'll happily take any criticism (I have many about my on artworks) as I want to get better at what I do.

I paint and draw. Print making and sculpting are part of school work in my art elective. I'll get some pictures of those works when I get them back (the clay is still drying out over the holidays and is going to be fired soon)

I won't be posting these in order but in basic categories.

You can find other art works I haven't posted on here yet on my  Deviant Art Page

---------------------------------------------------------------------------

Manga drawings:

Love Symbol 

The Shy one

These two are of my friends. The top one we we're close and she ended up hurting me a lot (we we're never a couple but she hurt me) the other is the girl who asked for the picture of her horse.

People:

Stevie Wonder

Jenna McDougall A request from another close friend. Who I asked out on Monday. we're now a couple and she's going to hang this on her wall. 

Prince from the Purple Rain era Please note I used a picture that only showed the top half of his body and half the guitar...hence the proportions being completely out and the picture looking bad :(

Random eye

Paintings:

The Band A still life I had to paint for school. I was going to paint my study with the computer setup and guitar but on the day I was going to start I decided to grab pictures of my instruments and draw straight onto canvas and draw them. Because of this I got marked down because I hadn't planned properly.

Animals:

Ringo at Darkes This was a request from a close friend of mine. The horse is hers.

Cars:
Nissan R34 GTR

Plants:
Flowers For my Girlfriend 
--------------------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## Ever (Sep 29, 2011)

The Shy One is very cute :3 However, for the horse, either its legs are too short or its head too big. Overall, though, your art is great!


----------



## Superbird (Sep 29, 2011)

All I have to say is that these are really good. I like them!


----------



## ignore_this_acct (Oct 1, 2011)

I love the way you shade, it's really smooth.


----------



## Wildstyle (Oct 1, 2011)

I lightly shade areas with my F grade pencil then rub it into and across the paper with my fingers. I then go over then with softer grades of pencil till I get the desired shade.

Thank you for the comment and watch :)


----------

